# honey bees



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi all--

Really interested in starting a couple of honeybee hives in the spring, I am looking for anyone in the Southeast are that has some information/mentoring they are willing to share.

I am researching as much as I can on the web. The MBA had a class but it is full.

Any info is appreciated, thanks--Kathleen


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

This is very generic and may not help at all. I know I've seen the boxes for honey bees by the nature center @ stony creek metro park they may have a contact # for u. Last night I spoke with a older gentleman from fairhaven that raises bees and had thought about selling some. I apologize I forgot his first name. Hope it's of some help.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Try Michigan State Extension Services. They know a TON about anything agricultural in MI.

http://msue.anr.msu.edu/pages/search_results?search=yes&query=honey+bees


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

SHOOTN4FUN said:


> This is very generic and may not help at all. I know I've seen the boxes for honey bees by the nature center @ stony creek metro park they may have a contact # for u. Last night I spoke with a older gentleman from fairhaven that raises bees and had thought about selling some. I apologize I forgot his first name.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The man in Fairhaven would be very close for me. If you recall his name-even the last name would be great, and I will check into Stoney creek


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Sorry only mentioned his first name. I believe he only sells locally and said he owns 10 acres with various fruit trees. Best of luck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://search.freep.com/sp?aff=1109&skin=200&catId=10061800

May they can help.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Your best bet is to become a member on beesource.com. A TON of info there and many "beeks" in your area.
I've been at it since spring and now have 4 hives.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

